# wot corn is this



## samsreptiles (Aug 31, 2009)

as above was sold to us as candy cane


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks Candy cane to me: victory: Looks in shed also.
Candy can comes is both Red saddles with white back ground.Or like your Orange saddles with white back ground.

A Candy cane is a Amel miami.

Candy cane (a Red saddle and a Orange saddle).









Miami phase.


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

just a guess but could it be a strawberry snow?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Mattinho said:


> just a guess but could it be a strawberry snow?


 Just looked at a pic of a Strawberry Snow (Bubblegum Snow) in the Kathy & Bill Love book. That is definately not a Strawberry Snow, looks very much like a Candycane though :2thumb:.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

corny girl said:


> Just looked at a pic of a Strawberry Snow (Bubblegum Snow) in the Kathy & Bill Love book. That is definately not a Strawberry Snow, looks very much like a Candycane though :2thumb:.


 
the saddles across its back suggest its not a candy cane if you compare it to the pair of candy canes pictured above you can see they have very much the same sore of saddle shape and quiet alot (typical of candy canes) where as this persons snake doesnt, in my opinion its a high red snow corn:whistling2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

One without a flash would help too!

Strawberry snow, could be but it's bright on the pic : victory:

I'm fussy, candy canes to me have to be a proper candy cane! People tend to sell candy canes now, that don't really look like they should . . .


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote on the Strawberry Snow from the Kathy Love book: " The prevelence of *pinkish tones on & between the blotches* has resulted in the trade name of "Strawberry Corn" for specimens such as this. Some might also call it a "Bubblegum Snow" though that name historically been reserved for specimens with greenish-tinged blotches.

The pic of the OP's Corn doesn't have the pinkish tones which is why i said Candycane. It could be a Coral Snow, here's a link for some pics.... http://iansvivarium.com/morphguide/coral/


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

corny girl said:


> Quote on the Strawberry Snow from the Kathy Love book: " The prevelence of *pinkish tones on & between the blotches* has resulted in the trade name of "Strawberry Corn" for specimens such as this. Some might also call it a "Bubblegum Snow" though that name historically been reserved for specimens with greenish-tinged blotches.
> 
> The pic of the OP's Corn doesn't have the pinkish tones which is why i said Candycane.


:lol2: this is true but neither has it the true candycane contrasting colours or pattern:whistling2: which is why i just said a high red snowy: victory:


----------



## corns are cool (Jan 7, 2007)

deffo a orange bloched candy cane there buddy : victory: merry xmas


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

The snake in question.Took off the flash glair.









Candycane(Orange & white).









You decide:lol2:.


----------



## samsreptiles (Aug 31, 2009)

i thought myself that it looks raty maybe a tangerine crimsicle see a picture sum where but cant seem to find it now any one got any pics of these thanks for replys


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

samsreptiles said:


> i thought myself that it looks raty maybe a tangerine crimsicle see a picture sum where but cant seem to find it now any one got any pics of these thanks for replys


Creamsicle corns are one tone of orange on the saddles.
With another tone of orange on the back ground.
Shade of orange can vary depending on how much Red rat snake to Great plains rat snake there is.

Below is the typical.









*As you have the snake in question and can see it in person.Are the saddles Orange = Candycane.Or a strong pink = Hi-pink snow-AKA-Strawberry snow.*


----------



## samsreptiles (Aug 31, 2009)

the saddlesare very orange so we do have a candy cane thanks again every one merry xmas all


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

at first I would have said a strawberry snow, but after seeing the photo without the flash I'm changing my mind to Orange Candycane : victory:


----------

